# WaterCooling Fractal Arc Midi R2



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

This is my first ever Project Log. Watercooling my PC. Haven't really thought on what the theme will be based off of yet but just thinking of new things.

System Specs:

Fractal Arc Midi R2
AMD FX 8320
ASUS M5A97 EVO
Cooler Master hyper 212 +  Push/Pull
Corsair XMS3 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz
XFX Double D HD 7870
MSI Hawk HD 7870
Crucial M4 128GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 320GB
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB x2 
Corsair TX850 850W












Did a little painting 
























WaterCooling Parts i have gotten so far

Feser X-Changer Dual 240mm Extreme Performance Radiator
Swiftech MCP655
1/2" Barb Fittings
5/8" Barb Clamps
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 7/16"ID x 5/8" OD - Clear
1 Gal. Distilled Water


----------



## d1nky (Jul 24, 2013)

SUBBED!

Fans look great!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> SUBBED!
> 
> Fans look great!



Thx bud. Debating on if i should paint the case same color mixed with black or do some air brushed designs.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 24, 2013)

that would be a bit risky, all blue. 

think black with blue accents would be the best bet.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that would be a bit risky, all blue.
> 
> think black with blue accents would be the best bet.



Or Black with blue accents and Air Brush some designs on the side panels


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 24, 2013)

in4t3hsub.

I like that blue!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

Will be based on Black Lightning


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

A few other themes i'm thinking on.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice blue paint there.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

Had to remove the HDD cage and move the Hard drives in order to get the Radiator to fit


----------



## d1nky (Jul 24, 2013)

i was thinking about doing that with my rig, you having the rad vertical?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i was thinking about doing that with my rig, you having the rad vertical?



yep in the front of the case as its to thick to go in the top of the case.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got the tubing


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2013)

Final Theme Design


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)

Feser X-Changer Dual 240mm Extreme Performance Radiator













Had a few damaged fins


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)

Swiftech MCP655


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

its arriving slowly then, ive just pulled the trigger on loads of stuff so will be modding again soon.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its arriving slowly then, ive just pulled the trigger on loads of stuff so will be modding again soon.



Yea its taking forever 


Fans for the Radiator should be here later today


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2013)

New fans arrived for the radiator


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2013)

Got the new fans painted and installed on the radiator


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

check them fans out! amazing what a bit of colour can do!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> check them fans out! amazing what a bit of colour can do!



Yea they came out great and look better than I expected


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2013)

you will find that tubing from Home Depot is not the best. I would consider using just for arranging the loop. the 5/8" id and 1/2od just make the walls to thin and the bends are a real bitch without kinks. Just what I found anyways. Maybe your's wont.

Looks great tho, the blue turned out well.

Are you going to airbrush that image in post 15 on the case?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> you will find that tubing from Home Depot is not the best. I would consider using just for arranging the loop. the 5/8" id and 1/2od just make the walls to thin and the bends are a real bitch without kinks. Just what I found anyways. Maybe your's wont.
> 
> Looks great tho, the blue turned out well.
> 
> Are you going to airbrush that image in post 15 on the case?



Yes it was gonna be air brushed


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2013)

Final results








Not exactly what I had planned but still OK


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

you still got a lot of stuff in a small case fair play, looks decent enough.

now start overclocking that chip, more bench points


----------



## RCoon (Aug 2, 2013)

A nice clean and tidy start! Now:
Get a blue reservoir, watercool both GPU's, get case to fit in with theme better.

(Also, learn to buy a PSU with a sticker colour you want in future )


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> A nice clean and tidy start! Now:
> Get a blue reservoir, watercool both GPU's, get case to fit in with theme better.
> 
> (Also, learn to buy a PSU with a sticker colour you want in future )



Had the PSU for awhile now, will water cool GPUs when I upgrade to the HD 9000 series, and hopefillu i can get a 900D


----------



## GuavaSauce (Aug 2, 2013)

I dig it. 

why is the 24 pin disconnected?| and can you see the fans through the front? be a shame if you couldn't, being painted and all. you also mentioned air brushing, are you going to do the side panel?

and you can always peel off stickers, may void the warranty, but mods are worth it to me.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> I dig it.
> 
> why is the 24 pin disconnected?| and can you see the fans through the front? be a shame if you couldn't, being painted and all. you also mentioned air brushing, are you going to do the side panel?
> 
> and you can always peel off stickers, may void the warranty, but mods are worth it to me.



Leak testesting so I jumped the PSU.  Funny enough you can't. yes. Never thought of that lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 3, 2013)

CPU seems to stop at 4.5GHz. Can't get any higher


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2013)

Was able to get stable at 4.6GHz  @1.488v   after I disabled C1E & APM


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> A nice clean and tidy start! Now:
> Get a blue reservoir, watercool both GPU's, get case to fit in with theme better.
> 
> (Also, learn to buy a PSU with a sticker colour you want in future )



Also in person the res is blue with the water in it 



But 


**Update**

4.7GHz requires 1.5v which is to high for me lol so i think i will keep it at 4.5GHz for everyday use


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 4, 2013)

If your on an 8320 FX chip 1.5v is fine the 9590 is for example a cherry picked 8350 and its voltage out of box is 1.5v give or take a small bit.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2013)

i go up to where ever my boards hits its TDP level.

usually about 1.61v and 5.1ghz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i go up to where ever my boards hits its TDP level.
> 
> usually about 1.61v and 5.1ghz



At 4.7GHz 1.5v 

CPU - 68c
socket - 78c


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 4, 2013)

Could also try setting 4.7 as the stable on all cores and then using Turbo on a couple cores at 5GHz etc aka copy the 9590 lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Could also try setting 4.7 as the stable on all cores and then using Turbo on a couple cores at 5GHz etc aka copy the 9590 lol



I got will try but I think I'm also at my board limits.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Could also try setting 4.7 as the stable on all cores and then using Turbo on a couple cores at 5GHz etc aka copy the 9590 lol



i may do that when i get over 5ghz stable. AKA 9890 LOL


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i may do that when i get over 5ghz stable. AKA 9890 LOL


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2013)

What Case would you guys recommend below $130 and slim line 280mm Radiator


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2013)

going to try for 4.8GHz and hopefully i can get it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 5, 2013)

for a 280 rad first thing that comes to mind is the COrsair C70 as its ment for the H110 etc but tough call honestly.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 5, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> for a 280 rad first thing that comes to mind is the COrsair C70 as its ment for the H110 etc but tough call honestly.



Looks nice


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2013)

A HAF XM may hold a 280mm rad (check the specs/reviews)- nice case... It's on my short list for my next project


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> A HAF XM may hold a 280mm rad (check the specs/reviews)- nice case... It's on my short list for my next project



Can it fit a 240mm & 280mm rad


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Can it fit a 240mm & 280mm rad



Not sure...

There's room in the top for 2x 200mm fans so I would say there's a good chance.

Check the CM website link (below)- you may find the answer on their site or in one of the many reviews that have been done on the case:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3087&product_name=HAF XM


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Not sure...
> 
> There's room in the top for 2x 200mm fans so I would say there's a good chance.
> 
> ...



it can only fit one radiator


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trying for 5GHz but won't even boot with it XD. Think i hit the limits lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 7, 2013)

Getting a 140mm single rad for one when i upgrade GPUs.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2013)

New radiator and fittings arrived today


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Have some new fans coming along with a little surprise


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

wireless fans??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wireless fans??



lol I wish


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Suggestions.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 16, 2013)

edit nevermind. System specs already show a 7970.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> edit nevermind. System specs already show a 7970.



What were you gonna say


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)

New card arrived today


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)

XFX HD 7970 w/EK Block @1250/1650

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7028582


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910745

heres mine, I still have about 200 points to go on the gfx and about 300 on physics.

I haven't used my new set up on 3d11 yet!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910745
> 
> heres mine, I still have about 200 points to go on the gfx and about 300 on physics.
> 
> I haven't used my new set up on 3d11 yet!



Bringem


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

lets get benching then lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> lets get benching then lol



Alright then


----------



## Vario (Aug 18, 2013)

Voltage unlocked on the 7970?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Voltage unlocked on the 7970?



Yes


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

hey hows the benching going?


I got about 9400 physics not tried gpu yet! I want a stable physics then rape the gfx.

I find I have to clear the cmos and use stock for a bit then hit it hard for 1 uber run!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey hows the benching going?
> 
> 
> I got about 9400 physics not tried gpu yet! I want a stable physics then rape the gfx.
> ...



Not good. 3DMark 11 crashes above 4.7GHz and card is being stubborn


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

nice, if I were you Id make a L shaped piece of metal or Perspex to hide the psu/hdd bay/res

similar to what they do with 900/800Ds etc


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice, if I were you Id make a L shaped piece of metal or Perspex to hide the psu/hdd bay/res
> 
> similar to what they do with 900/800Ds etc



I'm working on that


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)

New fans arrived today


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just bought a new Reservoir to replace the Micro Res and 4 new fans


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Had to install some angled fittings


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2013)

This arrived today


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Sep 11, 2013)

that looks a lot better, I hope the fans and new arrangement have helped with temps!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that looks a lot better, I hope the fans and new arrangement have helped with temps!



Haven't tested it yet as I'm still waiting on RAM


----------

